# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Ushqimi i Shendetshem

## s0ni

GMO

GMO = Genetically Modified Organism. 
Qe do te thote ushqimit i kane perdorur teknika gjenetike per ti ndryshuar tiparet, duke e bere me te forte, me te durueshem dhe te kete nje jetegjatesi me te larte. 
Nejse, para disa ditesh doli nje studim nga shkenctaret ne France, ku mijeve i kishin dhene ushqim te pebere nga GMO. Perfundimi i studimit; mijte qe u ushqyen me GMO kishin perqindje te larte tumori dhe ngordhen ne lartesi me te madhe sesa mijte qe u ushqyen me ushqim normal pa GMO. 

Meposhte keni studimin.

http://research.sustainablefoodtrust...inal-Paper.pdf

Ne Rusi kan ndaluar ushqimet qe vijne nga Amerika, te cilat jane te perbere me GMO, kur doli ky studimi mesiper. Kurse ne Kaliforni kan propozuar qe cdo ushqim i cili ka perberje me GMO ta klasifikohet si i tille, por s'eshte vene ende ne ligj. Keni kujdes cfare blini ne dyqane. Po ashtu tek frutat dhe perimet nese koda fillon me numrin 8, atehere jane GMO. Qendrroni larg. 


http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphoto...82237639_n.jpg

Gjithashtu, eshte nje kompani e cila quhet MONSANTO. Kjo kompani, mban ushqim te perbere me GMO. Meposhte keni nje liste te ushqimeve qe perdorin ushqim nga Monsanto. 

http://media-cache-lt0.pinterest.com...s8ZIqjCG_c.jpg

----------


## angmokio

> GMO
> 
> GMO = Genetically Modified Organism. 
> Qe do te thote ushqimit i kane perdorur teknika gjenetike per ti ndryshuar tiparet, duke e bere me te forte, me te durueshem dhe te kete nje jetegjatesi me te larte. 
> Nejse, para disa ditesh doli nje studim nga shkenctaret ne France, ku mijeve i kishin dhene ushqim te pebere nga GMO. Perfundimi i studimit; mijte qe u ushqyen me GMO kishin perqindje te larte tumori dhe ngordhen ne lartesi me te madhe sesa mijte qe u ushqyen me ushqim normal pa GMO. 
> 
> Meposhte keni studimin.
> 
> http://research.sustainablefoodtrust...inal-Paper.pdf
> ...


Problemi eshte qe ushqimet GMO tashme kane mbushur supermarketet dhe ushqimet organike zene vetem nje pjese te vogel. Kam degjuar se po abuzohet shume dhe me ushqimet organike duke i klasifikuar si organike por ne fakt jane GMO.
Mbaj mend kur isha i vogel kur skuqej mishi ose nje spec merrte ere gjithe lagjja kurse tani te duket sikur po skuq barishte.  :i ngrysur: .

Gjithsesi informacion interesant ajo e bar kodit qe fillonte me 8 .

----------


## loneeagle

Une mendoj se keto gjenden kudo wow mjer populli i shkrete qe hame gjithcka. Mjafton qe ka sasi ne ket bote por per cilesi veshtire te gjesh. damn ne ate list jane te gjitha kompanite gjigande ketu ne amerike qe ofrojne brand names gjoja. Po Soni e vertet organic eshte bere trendy tani por nuk e besoj se vertet jane organic. Kur u kap edhe wholefoods me ushqime fallco te paketuara si organic harroje per dyqanet e tjera.

----------


## benseven11

Rreziku vjen nga ushqimet e perpunuara industriale qe shiten ne kavanoza/kanace/paketa alumini me ilustrime xhank food.
kanceri/tumoret vijne me shume nga dieta e pa ekuilibruar,
nga recetat krejzi gatimet mix,jo ushqime natyrale,por shume skuqje pjekje djegje
shume sheqer shume ereza,trajtime  ushqimesh ne mikrovale,ne furra me temperatura te larte etj.Ky ushqim i temperuar dhe mix mund te jete shkaktari kryesor i kancerit qe shkakton modifikime gjenetike.
Kanceri mund te shaktohete dhe nga fakti se organizmi mund te kete 
sistem imunitar te dobet.Ato minjte qe u permenden ne postin me lart per raste tumori mund te kene pasur sistem imunitar te kompromentuar sistem imunitar te dobet dhe u eshte shfaqur tumor.

Frutat gjenetikisht te modifikuara apo perimet gjenetikisht te modifikuara nuk shkaktojne kancer asnjehere pasi rritja e tyre eshte ne kushte natyrale,nen rrezet e diellit.Natyra nuk gabon asnjehere.Ai ndryshim gjenetik ka pasur si qellim psh qe ti rrise rezistencen nje peme molle supozojme ndaj semundjeve.Ose nje modifikim gjenetik mund te jete kryer qe fruti i molles apo rrushi,pjeshka te kene pamje,lekure me ngjyre te bukur.Pamvarsisht se eshte modifikuar si frut apo perime,cipa dhe tuli ruajne vitamina natyrale,fermente natyrale dhe kripera minerale.Fruta perime 
te modifikuara gjenetikisht apo jo jane ok si ushqim ,mjafton te lahen mire para se te konsumohen,pasi disa prej tyre mund te kene ne siperfaqe pluhura dhe mbetje solucionesh sperkatjesh me kimikate.
Merr nje koker molle te modifikuar gjenetikisht dhe nje molle te eger beji analizat dhe do shohesh qe te dyja kane te njejtat vitamina dhe kripera minerale.
Sasia ne vitamina dhe minerale mund te ndryshoje pasi keto molle mund te jene rritur ne terrene te ndryshme ku toka ka qene e ndryshme ne ngarkese ushqimesh minerale dhe uje,kushtet klimatike i kane pas te ndryshme per pasoje sasia e vitaminave mund te jete me e larte te nje kokerr molle dhe me e ulet te tjetra.
Por te dyja keto molle jane ok per organizmin,nuk paraqesin asnje rrezik.
RReziku eshte te ushqimet qe prodhon industria dhe gatimet,recetat qe shpikin njerezit ne gatime.Shko ne Nju York dhe do gjesh lloje gatimesh nga receta krejzi
nje modifikim i jashtezakonshem qe i behet ushqimit natyral me ane te gatimit.Ushqime te tilla te perpunuara jane te rrezikshme pasi njeriu eshte dizenjuar nga natyra te haje ushqim natyral dhe jo krap te gatuar.Prandaj qarkullojne nje larmi semundjesh.Sa me shume rritet shumellojshmeria e gatimeve te komplikuara me shume komponente dhe shume procese po aq rritet paralelisht edhe numri i semundjeve perfshire kancerin.
Konkluzioni ,,,,ha thjesht dhe ushqime natyrale.

----------


## benseven11

Ne nivel gjenetik po te krahasosh nje frut te modifikuar gjenetikisht me nje frut jo te modifikuar te dyja keto molle apo portokalle ne nivel berthamor te qelizes te dyja
kane adenine,guanine citozine dhe triptofan
Adenina ne mollen e modifikuar edhte identike si strukture biokimike me adeninen ne mollen jo te modifikuar.
Citozina triptofani dhe guanina ne mollen e modifikuar eshte identikene strukturen biokimike me mollen e pamodifikuar.
Ku eshte ndryshimi?Ndryshimi eshte ne pozicionin e tyre,vendosjen e tyre ne spiralin e adn-se.Proteinat,kriperat minerale dhe vitaminat qe i ka molla e modifikuar i ka edhe molla e pamodifikuar.E njejta gje po te krahasosh portokallet pjeshket etj.
Keto pseudostudime jane nje big bullshit.Jane studime te sponsorizuara financiarisht
nga kompani produktesh fruta perime qe rrisin produkte te pamodifikuara gjenetikisht
qe njerezit te blejne produktet e tyre ne treg dhe jo produktet e modifikuara gjenetikisht.Konkluzioni i ketyre studimeve nuk eshte bindes dhe eshte i njeanshem dhe u behet favor me prova pseudoshkencore kompanive qe kultivojne fruta perime te pamodifikuara gjenetikisht pasi keto kompani kane paguar firmat kerkimore dhe laboratoret e tyre.
Prodhimi i fruta perimeve dhe produkteve te tjera te fermave eshte industri multibilion dollare dhe interesat jane te medha qe produktet e tyre ne publik te dalin si me te mirat dhe me te shendetshmet per konsumatorin.
Te gjitha keto pseudostudime  nuk  jane gje tjeter vecse teknika dhe strategji marketimi.Per laboratoret dhe firmat kerkimore qe bejne keto pseudostudime ka me shume rendesi kush paguan
per ato dhe e verteta si eshte s'ka rendesi fare.Ato e japin rezultatin e studimeve ashtu si i intereson atij qe paguan per studimet dhe analizat.As su plas fare atyre si eshte e verteta perderisa leku eshte me i rendesishem se sa e verteta.

----------


## s0ni

Loneeagle, ne wholefoods nuk para blej se me duken cmime te larta per asgje. Markata e fshatareve dhe dyqanet e vogla si te arabve dhe indianeve per bulmetin shkoj vazhdimisht...po ashtu normalisht tek "chain grocery stores". Post Cereals, me te preferuarit per mua, kur i pashe ne liste...u be puna, do hajme ajer tani :-(. Dieta jone si shqiptare qe jemi, e jemi mesuar te gatuajme ne shtepi, duhet te vazhdojme keshtu. 


Ke bere nje lemsh Benseven qe s'kuptohet.

----------


## angmokio

> Loneeagle, ne wholefoods nuk para blej se me duken cmime te larta per asgje. Markata e fshatareve dhe dyqanet e vogla si te arabve dhe indianeve per bulmetin shkoj vazhdimisht...po ashtu normalisht tek "chain grocery stores". Post Cereals, me te preferuarit per mua, kur i pashe ne liste...u be puna, do hajme ajer tani :-(. Dieta jone si shqiptare qe jemi, e jemi mesuar te gatuajme ne shtepi, duhet te vazhdojme keshtu. 
> 
> 
> Ke bere nje lemsh Benseven qe s'kuptohet.


Benseven eshte shume i qarte por si duket ti se ke lexuar fare. 

Uroj te jete keshtu sic thote Benseven, nusja ime me griu nga leket duke blere ushqime organike me dyfishin e cmimit normal  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## s0ni

> Benseven eshte shume i qarte por si duket ti se ke lexuar fare.


E lexova, dhe ishte teper e qarte per mua shkrimin qe ka bere, e ka gjetur diku ne internet dhe e ka perkthyer ne shqip, pa kuptuar cdo te thote adenina, guanine, citozine, triptofan. 

Gjeja e fundit qe do te them per ushqimet qe jane te modifikuara gjenetikisht. Deshironi te ushqeheni me ushqime qe prej vitesh te tera jane konsumuar nga njeriu apo ushqime qe ne kte 10-vjecarin e fundit i kane ndryshuar gjenetiken. Me te paren trupi jone nder gjenerata eshte mesuar, kurse me te dyten jo.

----------


## loneeagle

> Loneeagle, ne wholefoods nuk para blej se me duken cmime te larta per asgje. Markata e fshatareve dhe dyqanet e vogla si te arabve dhe indianeve per bulmetin shkoj vazhdimisht...po ashtu normalisht tek "chain grocery stores". Post Cereals, me te preferuarit per mua, kur i pashe ne liste...u be puna, do hajme ajer tani :-(. Dieta jone si shqiptare qe jemi, e jemi mesuar te gatuajme ne shtepi, duhet te vazhdojme keshtu. 
> 
> 
> Ke bere nje lemsh Benseven qe s'kuptohet.


Ke te drejte shume te shrenjt jane, por dolen edhe genjeshtar. Edhe ne blejme ne farmers market nga amish thone qe ata nuk merren me keto por askush se di te verteten. Mishin zakonisht une shkoj ne acme & giant por atje shiten shume ushqime nga keto kompani qe jane ne list. Per cereal ne perdorim kashi jane 100% organic thone. btw tani kane nxjerre organic 100%, certified organic edhe natural. Vetem ato qe jane 100% jane pa asnje pesticid etc. Po na tmerrojne edhe ne shqiperi kishin hyre shume fare keto probleme. Biles edhe tek perimet perdornin stimulant te tille na e shpifen.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Ke te drejte shume te shrenjt jane, por dolen edhe genjeshtar. Edhe ne blejme ne farmers market nga amish thone qe ata nuk merren me keto por askush se di te verteten. Mishin zakonisht une shkoj ne acme & giant por atje shiten shume ushqime nga keto kompani qe jane ne list. Per cereal ne perdorim kashi jane 100% organic thone. btw tani kane nxjerre organic 100%, certified organic edhe natural. Vetem ato qe jane 100% jane pa asnje pesticid etc. Po na tmerrojne edhe ne shqiperi kishin hyre shume fare keto probleme. Biles edhe tek perimet perdornin stimulant te tille na e shpifen.



Ne Kosove e Shqiperi kan hy me te madhe. Sepse nuk ka kontrollë.

Une njof disa qe miren me perime tmerr çka i qesin per me u zhvillu me shpejt me u doke ma te shendetshem nga jasht edhe me jep fryt sa ma shume. Fatmirisht ne vet i kultivojm te gjitha natyrale por çka me ju ba sheherlive  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

Kam me shku tek Lexuesi me blere,ku e ke marketin ? :perqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Ne Kosove e Shqiperi kan hy me te madhe. Sepse nuk ka kontrollë.
> 
> Une njof disa qe miren me perime tmerr çka i qesin per me u zhvillu me shpejt me u doke ma te shendetshem nga jasht edhe me jep fryt sa ma shume. Fatmirisht ne vet i kultivojm te gjitha natyrale por çka me ju ba sheherlive


Po pra edhe une  e degjova ne shqiperi qe abuzonin keq fare. Ne kishim frike te blenim mish ne market vetem tek te njohur na thane ndryshe eshte shume frike. Mire ato qe i prodhon vet ti psh i di, por kur del edhe ha jashte ne resorante??? te gjithe keq e kemi kush pak e kush shume.

----------


## dardajan

> Ku eshte ndryshimi?Ndryshimi eshte ne pozicionin e tyre,vendosjen e tyre ne spiralin e adn-se.Proteinat,kriperat minerale dhe vitaminat qe i ka molla e modifikuar i ka edhe molla e pamodifikuar.E njejta gje po te krahasosh portokallet pjeshket etj.


Nuk  jam  dakort  me  ty  Beno,  po  të  jap  disa  shëmbuj;
1- Po  marrim  domaten  e  modifikuar OGM e  cila  qëndron  gjithmon  e  kuqe  dhe  nuk  kalbet  kurrë,  e  di  pse ? Sepse  i  kanë  hequr  në  spiralen  e  ADN-së  enzimën  që   shpërbën  domaten. Kjo  enzimë  bën  të  mundur  kalbjen  e  domates  kur  vlerat  e  saj  ushqimore  janë  në  nivele  shumë  të  ulëta. Vetë  proçesi  i  kalbjes  është  një  proçes  natyror  që  na  tregon  se  ai  frut  nuk  mund  të  haet  më  dhe  se  është  pa  vlera  ushqimore  pasi  janë  tjetërsuar. Ndërsa  kur  ne  hamë  një  domate  OGM  që  ajo  të  tretet  duhet  që  atë  enzimë  ta  prodhojë  trupi  ynë, pra  shtohet  puna  e  pankreasit,  dhe  gjëndrave  të  tjera  që  marrin  pjesë  në  proçesin  e  tretjes  ushqimore.
Ndërsa  kur  hamë  një  domate   natyrale  jo OGM   proçesi  i  tretjes  aktivizohet  nga  vetë  enzimet  e  domates  duke  kursyer   enzimet  tona.
2-ADN-ja  është  vertet  si  një  spirale  por  kur  ti  heq  diçka  dhe  shton  diçka  tjetër  nuk  prodhohen  më  të  gjitha  substancat  e  mëparshme. Shëmbull
ADN-ja  funksionon  në  këtë  mënyrë ;

Po  shkruaj  një  emër  psh, * Arbensevëntingullukanaltmadhni*.....etj

Në  shkronjat  e  mësipërme  kemi  këto  fjalë  *arben/bensevën/sevëntin/tingull/llukan/ulluk/kanal/naltmadhni....*etj

Kur  organizmi  kërkon  informacion  për  fjalën  Arben  ADN-ja  hapet  vetëm  tek  fjala  Arben  e  cila  kopjohet  dhe   çohet aty  ku  prodhohet  produkti  me  fjalën  Arben.
Kur  kërkon  fjalën  tingull  hapet  vetëm  atje  ku  është  kjo  fjalë  dhe  kopjon  informacionin  që  përmban  kjo  fjalë  dhe  prodhon  atë  tingull.
Kur  kërkon  fjalën sevëntin  bën  të  njëjtën  gjë  që  thamë  më  parë,  dhe  imagjinojmë  që  fjala  sevëntin  do  të  thotë  se  kjo  pemë  do  bojë  gjithmon  70  kokrra  fruta. Tani  unë  dua  që  të  bëj  80  kokrra  dhe  e  heq  fjalën  sevëntin  dhe  vë  fjalën  eightin  në  mënyrë  që  të  prodhojë  80  kokrra  dhe  mendoj  se  kam  bërë  një  shpikje  shumë  të  madhe  sepse  kam  shtuar  prodhimin  vetëm  duke  ndryshuar  ADN. Por  c'farë  ndodh  le  ta  shohim  më  poshtë.

* Arbeneightingullukanaltmadhni*  dhe  kemi ;
*
Arben/beneight/ eightin/tingull/llukan/ulluk/kanal/naltmadhni*..etj  Pra  ne  vërtet  prodhuam  80  kokrra  por  humbëm  një  kod  që  quhej  bensevën,  dhe  fituam  një  të  ri  që  quhet  *beneight*  ajo  që  prodhonte  bensevën  tani  në  OGM nuk  prodhohet  më. Ai  mund  të  jetë  një  kod  për  sistemin  imunitar,  mund  të  jetë  një  informacion  për  ngjyrën  e  frutit,  apo  për  madhësinë  e tij  etj.... Ndërsa  kodi  i ri beneight  nuk  e  dimë  se  çfarë  prodhon. Ose  le  të  themi  që  bensevën  është  supërmod  në fsh  ndërsa  beneigh  nuk  është  asgjë,  për  ne  por  mund  të  jetë  edhe  ai  dikush.

Ky  ishte  një  shëmbull  i  thjeshtë  por  kur  këto  heqje  dhe  zëvëndësime janë  në  qëndër  të  ADN-së  kodet  që  humbasim  apo  që  transoformohen  janë  të  shumta.

Shëmbull  real  nga  përvoja  ime.
Unë  këtu  në  Itali  kam  një  baçe  të  vogël  ku  gjatë  verës  mbjell   perime zarzavate  të  ndryshme,  para  3  vjetësh  mendova  të  mbjell  Lule dielli  dhe  ashtu  bëra  bleva  në  treg  12  rrënjë  të  mbira  pra  të  rritura  rreth  20-30cm  dhe  i  mbolla. I  vadita  dhe  u  kujdesa  gjithë  verën  bashkë  me  domatet  e  kastravecat  etj... Me  thën  të  drejtën   u  rritën  shumë  si  në  gjatësi  dhe  si  lule   e cila  arriti  edhe  40  cm  diametër,  biles  ishte  plot  me  kokrra  të  mëdhaja  të  zeza,  por  disa  rrënjë  i  kishin  edhe  me  lara. Më  në  fund  i  preva  i  nxora  të  gjitha  farat   dhe  u  ula  ti  qëroja  për  ti  provuar. Hë  do  thuash  ti  si  ishin, çfar  të  them  or  ben  ishin  bosh  nuk  kishin  asgjë  brënda  vetëm  ajër,  ishte  komplet  lëvorja  por  pa  tul  brënda, mbeta  i  habitur,  si  ka  mundësi  thash   duket  kështu  e  bukur  dhe  origjinale  por  i  mungon  thelbi,  i  mungon  fara. E  pra  ishte  një  OGM  ata  kishin  bërë  të  mundur  që  një  bimë  të  bënte  disa  lule  dhe  ti  rriste,  që  zakonisht  bëjnë  vetëm  një  lule  në  majë,  por  nuk  e  kishin  kuptuar  se  kishin  bërë  një  lëmsh  të  madh,  kur  fara  nuk  brënda  brum,  më  rrofshin  lulet  mua,  dhe  lëvozhgat  e  farave.
Këtu  ka ndodhur  ajo  që  të  shpjegova  pak  më  lart  me  emrat. Do  ti  kërkoj  një  dit  fotot  se  nuk  po  i  gjej  dot  dhe  do  ti  nis  për  kuriozitet  që  ti  shofësh. 
Kurse  komshiu  im  sivjet  mbolli  lakra  brukseli  u  rritën  deri  në  1  metër  por asnjë  kokërr  lakër  nuk  doli.
Në  shqipëri  ka disa  vite  që  preshi  pa  u  shkulur  ende  është  me  krimba,  pikërisht  se  është  modifikuar  dicka  që  ka  të  bëjë  me  imunitetin  e  bimës  etj....
Besoj  se  tani  je  pak  më  i  qartë  apo  jo.

----------


## mia@

Interesante ajo e kodeve. S'ua dija kuptimin.

----------


## s0ni

Nete, Mia, e kush do tjeter, tek kjo faqa Ketu kam marre fotot e mesiperme. Cdo dite vendosin info te reja per ushqimet.

Nje fakt tjeter qe kam lexuar diku, mbas viteve '70 ushqimet qe shiten ne Amerike i kan shtuar _High Fructose Syrup_, dhe kjo eshte nje nga faktoret pse populli ne USA eshte i shendoshe. 

Mia mesoi femijet me uje qe tani....shumica e pijeve, _juice_, jane plot sheqer, po ashtu kan edhe Fructose Syrup.

----------


## shigjeta

Nese votuesit ne Kaliforni aprovojne ligjin ne zgjedhjet e 6 Nentor, do jete hera e pare ne USA qe do iu kerkohet kompanive te vene ne etiketa nese keto ushqime jane te modifikuara gjenetikisht (GMO ) 
Kompani si  Monsanto, PepsiCo, Du Pont etj nga kompanite me te medhaja ne bote te prodhimit te ketyre produkteve kane investuar shume ne nje fushate kundra aprovimit te ketij ligji.
Ne BE ky ligj eshte miratuar qe ne 1997, duke cuar ne nje ulje te ndjeshme te produkteve ushqimore me GMO.

----------


## claudia2012

un mendoj se ushqimi i shendetshem eshte ai ushqim qe ne gatuajm ne shtepi se sa ai i qe mund te blejm ne supermarkat me amballazh , ushqimi me amballazh eshte i shpejt po jo i shen detshem dhe per dembelat eshte super .

----------


## Zombi

...me mire te dalim e te kullosim.

----------


## benseven11

> Nuk  jam  dakort  me  ty  Beno,  po  të  jap  disa  shëmbuj;
> 1- Po  marrim  domaten  e  modifikuar OGM e  cila  qëndron  gjithmon  e  kuqe  dhe  nuk  kalbet  kurrë,  e  di  pse ? Sepse  i  kanë  hequr  në  spiralen  e  ADN-së  enzimën  që   shpërbën  domaten. Kjo  enzimë  bën  të  mundur  kalbjen  e  domates  kur  vlerat  e  saj  ushqimore  janë  në  nivele  shumë  të  ulëta. Vetë  proçesi  i  kalbjes  është  një  proçes  natyror  që  na  tregon  se  ai  frut  nuk  mund  të  haet  më  dhe  se  është  pa  vlera  ushqimore  pasi  janë  tjetërsuar. Ndërsa  kur  ne  hamë  një  domate  OGM  që  ajo  të  tretet  duhet  që  atë  enzimë  ta  prodhojë  trupi  ynë, pra  shtohet  puna  e  pankreasit,  dhe  gjëndrave  të  tjera  që  marrin  pjesë  në  proçesin  e  tretjes  ushqimore.
> Ndërsa  kur  hamë  një  domate   natyrale  jo OGM   proçesi  i  tretjes  aktivizohet  nga  vetë  enzimet  e  domates  duke  kursyer   enzimet  tona.
> 2-ADN-ja  është  vertet  si  një  spirale  por  kur  ti  heq  diçka  dhe  shton  diçka  tjetër  nuk  prodhohen  më  të  gjitha  substancat  e  mëparshme. Shëmbull
> ADN-ja  funksionon  në  këtë  mënyrë ;
> 
> Po  shkruaj  një  emër  psh, * Arbensevëntingullukanaltmadhni*.....etj
> 
> Në  shkronjat  e  mësipërme  kemi  këto  fjalë  *arben/bensevën/sevëntin/tingull/llukan/ulluk/kanal/naltmadhni....*etj
> ...


Nuk funksionon ashtu si thua ti.Rezultatet vijne nga  kryqezimet dhe dalja e nje versioni te ri  ka probabilitet i ulet qe do te thote behen kryqezime ne mase per te arritur ne nje bime te vetme me karakteristikat gjenetika qe shpresohet.Dhe kjo do te thote,nga kryqezimi karakteri i deshiruar del dominant  nga kryqezimi dhe karakteri i padeshiruar del recesiv.Kjo behet vetem per nje karakteristike te vetme psh ngjyre e kuqerremte e frutit.kaq.Kur bima qe arrin te jape frut ngjyre kuqerrem,kjo bime shumezohet per te krijuar nje  popullate mijshe ne eksperiment.
Ruhen ca kampione.
Pastaj ne tufen mijshe eksperiment  rifutet perseri ne kryqezim me nje version tjeter te bimes per te arritur te merret nje karakteristike shtese
tjeter psh tul i bute dhe i verdhe.Behet kryqezim i nje mije copeve me 1000 cope te nje varieteti qe ka tul te verdhe por karakteristika te tjera te padeshiruara.Nga ky kryqezim i nje mije copeve me 1000 cope varietet tjeter i bimes mund te arrihet te zbulohet ne tufe nje bime qe ka frut jo vetem me cipe fruti te kuqerremte por edhe me tul te verdhe.
Keshtu behen per bimet eksperimentet ne gjenetike dhe tiparet e deshirushme qe ato te shfaqen si dominante  nuk fitohen me kollaj.Shume tipare pozitive kerkojne shume etapa ne eksperimentim.

----------


## s0ni

Benseven, eshte sic thote Dardajani. Te ka shpjeguar shume thjeshte sesi funksionon ADN-ja dhe sesi po i bejne ndryshimet gjenetikisht. 
Shkrimi yt mesiper, eshte shpjegim i ligjeve te Mendelit, te cilat jane ehuuu sa te vjetra. Megjithese po Mendeli ka te drejte....shkenca ka perparuar dhe ka detaje, me me hollesisht, nuk eshte me aq e ceket sic e paraqet Mendel. Gjerat qe shkruan ti jane vec siperfaqa...! Qe ta kuptosh me mire, ADN-ja (gjenetika) u zbulua shume vite me vone mbasi vdiq Mendeli.  

Ri-lexo Dardajanin se ka pasur durim te shpjegoj teper thjeshte dhe ne gjuhen popullorce qe te kuptohet thelbi.

----------

